# Desperately seeking Kouros De Bremoy (Ben)



## Irishbabygirl (16 January 2012)

I hope some one can help me:

Does anyone know the whereabouts of Kouros De Bremoy, a 13 year old, 16.2hh bay, ex BSJA gelding, also known as "Ben"

Google his name for plenty of pictures!

Its thought that he was sold to someone in the Midlands August/September of 2011.

Any information good or bad is greatly appreciated.

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## pigsmight:) (16 January 2012)

He belonged to a girl called Georgie Bond around 2008 time there are some vids on u tube I dont know if that helps but I just saw your post and reconised his name so thought id take a look. Best of luck with your search  Xx


----------



## Irishbabygirl (16 January 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Yep lots of videos and pictures on the net of him so someone must know where he is now.  

He was my friends horse, she sold him in May to a yard in Berkshire due to her marriage break up where she hoped he would stay, however it didn't work out and he was sold on.  

She would love to know who has him now and would love to be able to keep in touch with him.


----------



## Cuffey (17 January 2012)

Could your friend phone BS and ask for help to trace him
His number (not currently registered but they should know about his passport) 357014

Tel BS 024 7669 8800


----------



## danielledanielle (18 January 2012)

Ohh has he been sold again? I remember when Georgie had him... I take it you're friend got him off Georgie Bond?


----------



## jess31 (20 January 2012)

Hi my names Jess, Im the one who brought him off Chris Austin and had him for two years, he took alot of work with trust issues and could be a right tricky sod but I loved him loads and was heart broken to have to sell him when my marrige broke down. Im so upset that I dont know where he has been sold on to, i believed he would be staying at the home I sold him to and am desperate to find him but the lady that sold him says she doesnt know where she sold him too!!
I dont know Georgie but I have sent her a message on FB to see if she could remember his BSJA number or passport number to see if I can trace him that way but havnt had a reply.
Im not ready to give up just yet though, will keep trying, all I have been told is that he may be in the midlands and I live in the west midlands so he could be fairly local.
If anyone has any ideas Id be greatfull.
Jess.x


----------



## cally6008 (20 January 2012)

bsja no 357014


----------



## jess31 (20 January 2012)

Thank you, much appriciated.
x


----------



## Irishbabygirl (26 January 2012)

Jess31...did you have any luck with the passport agency? x


----------



## jess31 (26 January 2012)

No, Ive been a bit caught up this week as Grandad died tuesday so havnt been on to them, Im a bit down with it all mate.


----------



## jess31 (6 February 2012)

still no news people, please keep your ears and eyes peeled for me!!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (15 March 2012)

Just to let you all know that my friend had a phone call today from Ben's new owners! She's so happy to know he's safe and she's visiting him on Monday. His new owners sounded lovely apparently and Ben is very settled. So to all those others tracing horses, don't give up hope


----------



## jackie500 (2 October 2012)

I have just bought him today. Jackie  c


----------



## jackie500 (4 October 2012)

Hi, my name is Jackie. I have just bought Ben from a lady in Notts.I'm looking forany of his old owners. My phone number is 07973270784 if you could contact me that would be great.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (4 October 2012)

Hi Jakki, I'll give my friend a call for you and pass on your number - thank you, she'll love to speak to you! All the best with him x


----------



## jess31 (7 October 2012)

Hey Jackie, so happy to be in touch with you, hope this is his happy ever after, looking forward to visiting soon  x


----------

